# Will draw you things



## x65943 (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm an amateur artist. I will draw requests for people.

Example of something I drew today.


----------



## migles (Oct 28, 2016)

draw @Crystal the Glaceon @Bubsy Bobcat and @Tomato Hentai their panties


Spoiler



protip: for not stupid, not shitpost and not silly requests use the gbatemp art studio category
https://gbatemp.net/forums/gbatemp-art-studio.23/


> Show us your artistic talent! Post your drawings, your photographs, your tunes, your videos, in short: your creations... and get feedback on your work!



or continue here, please, i want you to draw theese people panties


----------



## MarcelFTW (Oct 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


> I'm an amateur artist. I will draw requests for people.
> 
> Example of something I drew today.


Looks good!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2016)

migles said:


> draw @Crystal the Glaceon @Bubsy Bobcat and @Tomato Hentai their panties
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This is Crystal and I agree with this message.


----------



## Boureds_Kitty! (Oct 28, 2016)

Lewd cat girl drawings for Kitty? Purrrr....


----------



## x65943 (Oct 28, 2016)

migles said:


> draw @Crystal the Glaceon @Bubsy Bobcat and @Tomato Hentai their panties
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, perhaps I should switch to the art forum. What does it even mean to draw them their panties?


----------



## migles (Oct 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Yeah, perhaps I should switch to the art forum. What does it even mean to draw them their panties?


looks like mods already moved the thread into serious part of the forum

heh, you just draw some anime cute panties theese members including me are obsessed for gurl cute panties

anyway now for a serious request. draw panties.... or pick your favorite console and improve it to be the perfect system


----------



## x65943 (Oct 29, 2016)

migles said:


> looks like mods already moved the thread into serious part of the forum
> 
> heh, you just draw some anime cute panties theese members including me are obsessed for gurl cute panties
> 
> anyway now for a serious request. draw panties.... or pick your favorite console and improve it to be the perfect system



Better N64 part 1. An improved controller.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 29, 2016)

Can you draw a non-anime version of this?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Better N64 part 1. An improved controller.


I'd buy that TBH.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 29, 2016)

Draw my avatar character?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Draw my avatar character?


No mine! I'm cooler


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No mine! I'm cooler


okay, draw his


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No mine! I'm cooler


How about mama bub? There's no bub fan art that i could have as my avatar. :'(
(I unfortunately never made any proper reference things for her so here's the only two completely different looking drawings from my dA http://pre08.deviantart.net/ca7c/th/pre/f/2016/171/1/e/bubincolour_by_dizzydiggy98-da70pnk.png http://pre04.deviantart.net/54b4/th/pre/f/2016/188/e/5/bubbbfix_by_dizzydiggy98-da96jhe.jpg )


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> How about mama bub? There's no bub fan art that i could have as my avatar. :'(
> (I unfortunately never made any proper reference things for her so here's the only two completely different looking drawings from my dA http://pre08.deviantart.net/ca7c/th/pre/f/2016/171/1/e/bubincolour_by_dizzydiggy98-da70pnk.png http://pre04.deviantart.net/54b4/th/pre/f/2016/188/e/5/bubbbfix_by_dizzydiggy98-da96jhe.jpg )


I would do that... y'know, if I was a good artist. 

Hm, maybe I should try pixel art...


----------



## x65943 (Oct 29, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Can you draw a non-anime version of this?
> View attachment 67299​



What art style do you want?



CeeDee said:


> Draw my avatar character?


----------



## Scarecrow B (Oct 29, 2016)

Can you draw my avatar in a style similar to the example in the first post?

Here is a more complete sample of my avatar image:


Spoiler


----------



## XDel (Oct 29, 2016)

All right, I like your art style. In fact I'd love to see stories told with it in B&W animated form.

Anyhow that being said, I've got an idea. If you are up for it, I'd like a city seen such as the one from the movie, They Live, except closer to the ground, on the side walk, featuring the guy from your example, walking briskly down the side walk with paranoia in his eyes. Naturally everything about the world around him will resemble the photos I've included, all but in your particular drawing style, maybe a little less overboard with the signs, and no aliens, just people with commands on their shirts in place of slogans and logos. Also, where it would say Marry and Reproduce, I believe it would be more accurate to put "be promiscuous and free".

If you're up for it, hit me up, thanks much!!!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 29, 2016)

x65943 said:


> What art style do you want?


Could I have both a version done in your take of semi-realistic (kind of like the sketch in the first post) and a version that looks like something Lauren Child would draw?


----------



## x65943 (Oct 30, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Can you draw a non-anime version of this?
> View attachment 67299​



Part 1. "Realistic"


----------



## x65943 (Oct 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'd buy that TBH.



Sketch of your avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Sketch of your avatar


Holy shit this is beautiful! Thanks man!


----------



## ThatWorld Of 3ds (Oct 30, 2016)

Can you draw fnaf nude


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'd love if you could do me a draw of Naoto from Persona 4!


----------



## Seriel (Oct 30, 2016)

Draw my avatar :^)


----------



## Autz (Oct 30, 2016)

Draw something that would be synonymous of poor drawing pls.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 30, 2016)

XDel said:


> All right, I like your art style. In fact I'd love to see stories told with it in B&W animated form.
> 
> Anyhow that being said, I've got an idea. If you are up for it, I'd like a city seen such as the one from the movie, They Live, except closer to the ground, on the side walk, featuring the guy from your example, walking briskly down the side walk with paranoia in his eyes. Naturally everything about the world around him will resemble the photos I've included, all but in your particular drawing style, maybe a little less overboard with the signs, and no aliens, just people with commands on their shirts in place of slogans and logos. Also, where it would say Marry and Reproduce, I believe it would be more accurate to put "be promiscuous and free".
> 
> If you're up for it, hit me up, thanks much!!!



I didn't do your suggestion justice.









ThatWorld Of 3ds said:


> Can you draw fnaf nude



I've never played. Could you give me a reference?


----------



## Zyteus (Oct 30, 2016)

Add your own twist to my profile pic.


----------



## Swiftloke (Oct 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Better N64 part 1. An improved controller.


I'm not going to make a request, but this exists.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 30, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'd love if you could do me a draw of Naoto from Persona 4!


----------



## XDel (Oct 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


> I didn't do your suggestion justice.



No bad though. The guy just needs a more distressed expression. Maybe less rounds and cartooniness to the atmostphere, and less of those black blobs/puddles. A great first effort though for sure, you're getting it!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Part 1. "Realistic"


That's great!


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 30, 2016)

Draw Fire Emblem's Marth!


Spoiler: Marth


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


Amazing! Thanks!


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Oct 30, 2016)

Can you make an anime version of my Avatar?


----------



## x65943 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> How about mama bub? There's no bub fan art that i could have as my avatar. :'(
> (I unfortunately never made any proper reference things for her so here's the only two completely different looking drawings from my dA http://pre08.deviantart.net/ca7c/th/pre/f/2016/171/1/e/bubincolour_by_dizzydiggy98-da70pnk.png http://pre04.deviantart.net/54b4/th/pre/f/2016/188/e/5/bubbbfix_by_dizzydiggy98-da96jhe.jpg )



So do you want me to draw the girl in those photos, or her mother? Sorry. What is a bub?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 30, 2016)

Could you also do a non-anime semi-realistic version of this?


----------



## ThatWorld Of 3ds (Oct 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


> I didn't do your suggestion justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Search up acstlu foxy. Also, HOLY CRAP! YOU RESPONDED!


----------



## Kingy (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh, wow. This is so cool.

You can do whatever you want with my profile pic (Not current, but my main, which is in the spoiler.)


Spoiler: Profile Pic









But yeah, do anything with it, that'll be cool.

Thanks. :^)

PS: If you want a full body, just ask me.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


> So do you want me to draw the girl in those photos, or her mother? Sorry. What is a bub?


Yep please. Bub (or Mama Bub) is just one of my characters like VinsCool has that blue cat and CeeDee has CeeDee the Eevee.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Yep please. Bub (or Mama Bub) is just one of my characters like VinsCool has that blue cat and CeeDee has CeeDee the Eevee.


You forgot to mention Trumpoto ;O;


----------



## x65943 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> How about mama bub? There's no bub fan art that i could have as my avatar. :'(
> (I unfortunately never made any proper reference things for her so here's the only two completely different looking drawings from my dA http://pre08.deviantart.net/ca7c/th/pre/f/2016/171/1/e/bubincolour_by_dizzydiggy98-da70pnk.png http://pre04.deviantart.net/54b4/th/pre/f/2016/188/e/5/bubbbfix_by_dizzydiggy98-da96jhe.jpg )


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 31, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


Ahh that's so adorable!! Thank you so much!


----------



## x65943 (Oct 31, 2016)

Scarecrow B said:


> Can you draw my avatar in a style similar to the example in the first post?
> 
> Here is a more complete sample of my avatar image:
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Scarecrow B (Oct 31, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks man, I love it. That 180° expression change though... It looks like something terrible just happened .


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Oct 31, 2016)

OK I have a really specific request but could you draw Kumatora (From Mother 3) holding up Main Konishi (From Medarot 9)
Like sisters in a family photo? I can provide references


----------



## x65943 (Oct 31, 2016)

Autz said:


> Draw something that would be synonymous of poor drawing pls.



Completely left handed










Jackus said:


> Draw my avatar :^)



Your current avatar? Didn't you used to have a different one?


----------



## Nikki_swap (Nov 1, 2016)

Draw me a nikki from swapnote to use as profile picture.


----------



## Issac (Nov 1, 2016)

How about... drawing me?


----------



## Autz (Nov 1, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Completely left handed



Oh... Sublime.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 1, 2016)

Am I too late? If possible, could you make a non-weeb version of this? (perhaps with a transparent background?)


Spoiler: Image


----------



## Scarecrow B (Nov 1, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hey man, sorry to keep bothering you but... would it be possible to have a version with the scarecrow standing straight and facing forward? (or maybe not exactly facing forward, whatever looks cooler), I want to use it as my profile pic.  I really loved the style but my photoshop skills are really poor and just can't get a nice picture with the current pose.

It seems the thread is getting a lot of attention and there are a lot of requests so I understand if I'm asking too much but I still wanted to ask.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 2, 2016)

Zyteus said:


> Add your own twist to my profile pic.


----------



## Zyteus (Nov 2, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 2, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Draw Fire Emblem's Marth!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marth


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 2, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


It's awesome! Great work! I mean... It's not shout out worthy though... Is $20 okay?


----------



## x65943 (Nov 2, 2016)

TheLegendofMario said:


> Can you make an anime version of my Avatar?


----------



## Duckling (Nov 2, 2016)

Willing to draw my avatar?


----------



## x65943 (Nov 2, 2016)

ThatWorld Of 3ds said:


> Search up acstlu foxy. Also, HOLY CRAP! YOU RESPONDED!



Sorry, fulfilling your request would be against forum rules.


> Absolutely no posting of pornographic content of any kind, linked to or otherwise.


I thought you misspelled "dude", I didn't realize you wanted me to draw something "nude"


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Nov 2, 2016)

x65943 said:


>



Can you make a colored version?


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 2, 2016)

@x65943 

What a wonderful thread !! 

I would like to request a drawing of my avatar...but instead of a guy...it is the new grass starter pokemon from sun/moon. 

* more or less the same pose, close up and glasses are okay, but the image of the new basic stage grass/flying starter pokemon from sun and moon * 

thanks in advance  "


----------



## x65943 (Nov 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Oh, wow. This is so cool.
> 
> You can do whatever you want with my profile pic (Not current, but my main, which is in the spoiler.)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2016)

Draw some context to my avatar


----------



## x65943 (Nov 2, 2016)

Tex_McBladeSword said:


> OK I have a really specific request but could you draw Kumatora (From Mother 3) holding up Main Konishi (From Medarot 9)
> Like sisters in a family photo? I can provide references



I'm having a hard time finding a photo of Main Konishi


----------



## x65943 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nikki_swap said:


> Draw me a nikki from swapnote to use as profile picture.


----------



## Pecrow (Nov 2, 2016)

Can you draw WW3 with hillary and trump laughing on top?


----------



## RCJayce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey! can you draw a Shiny (black) Greninja, like the Ash-Greninja that is featured in the Anime? with colors if you can! thanks


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Nov 2, 2016)

x65943 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding a photo of Main Konishi



I'm not surprised, she's from a really obscure game.


----------



## ThatWorld Of 3ds (Nov 3, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Sorry, fulfilling your request would be against forum rules.
> 
> I thought you misspelled "dude", I didn't realize you wanted me to draw something "nude"


OOPS, sorry. I didnt expect too much of this


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2016)

Draw me a Cat Noir~


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2016)

Tex_McBladeSword said:


> OK I have a really specific request but could you draw Kumatora (From Mother 3) holding up Main Konishi (From Medarot 9)
> Like sisters in a family photo? I can provide references


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2016)

Issac said:


> How about... drawing me?







Higher res http://i.imgur.com/7D4fFjY.png


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Am I too late? If possible, could you make a non-weeb version of this? (perhaps with a transparent background?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> ...







Higher res + alpha channel http://i.imgur.com/Nn04oWP.png


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2016)

Duckling said:


> Willing to draw my avatar?







High res http://i.imgur.com/VgjP9jH.png


----------



## Issac (Nov 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Higher res http://i.imgur.com/7D4fFjY.png


Wow! That's amazing! Thank you so very much


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 4, 2016)

Draw freeze Kirby! (Not ice Kirby. It's different.)


----------



## migles (Nov 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Completely left handed



omg, even badly drawn this is the best sanic and a mii draw!


can you draw a super cute toon zelda with a sword shield and maybe expression like my avatar? maybe you can try in anime, i don't know how it would look better but i trust your instincts based on your previous avatars! i just want it very girlish and cute
i really miss my cute toon zeldas avatars :'(


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2016)

breaktemp said:


> @x65943
> 
> What a wonderful thread !!
> 
> ...


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Draw some context to my avatar



This avatar?

http://kindahornyart.tumblr.com/post/137362000056/hey-jenny-xj9-since-your-skin-is-tougher-and

It already has context, right?


----------



## raystriker (Nov 4, 2016)

Draw me something too? Dragon/lucifer


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> This avatar?
> 
> http://kindahornyart.tumblr.com/post/137362000056/hey-jenny-xj9-since-your-skin-is-tougher-and
> 
> It already has context, right?


Yes that one, but I wanted to see what you could come up with.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 4, 2016)

Would it be possible for you to also draw my avatar?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Higher res + alpha channel http://i.imgur.com/Nn04oWP.png


This is absolutely amazing! Thank you very much!


----------



## x65943 (Nov 4, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> Can you draw WW3 with hillary and trump laughing on top?







Higher res http://i.imgur.com/9VClPm9.png


----------



## Pecrow (Nov 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Higher res http://i.imgur.com/9VClPm9.png


Oh shit that is perfect!!


----------



## breaktemp (Nov 4, 2016)

@x65943 

Thanks again  "

** download complete **

Now I can get into the "Pokemon Sun and Moon Wifi Center" spirit !!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 4, 2016)

Draw dis avatar


----------



## GalladeGuy (Nov 4, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Draw freeze Kirby! (Not ice Kirby. It's different.)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Higher res http://i.imgur.com/9VClPm9.png


Holy shit this is brilliant! I would totally see that on a newspaper frontpage!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 5, 2016)

Roughly colored it in, will probably print it and color (or borrow a drawing tablet)


Spoiler: Colorized Picture


----------



## TEINDTPA (Nov 5, 2016)

Can you make my profile picture as cartoonic with TEINDTPA written like Universal studio in 3d around the earth with a 1930-40 dark style please it would be amazing!


----------



## Classicgamer (Nov 5, 2016)

very nice - how about your interpretation of FF6 Magitek Armor or a playful scene involving Diddy Kong and Donkey Kong reminiscent of the Donkey Kong Country SNES games?


----------



## Energygamer3ds (Nov 5, 2016)

Could you draw this picture for me?


----------



## Duckling (Nov 5, 2016)

x65943 said:


> High res http://i.imgur.com/VgjP9jH.png


It's amazing!


----------



## x65943 (Nov 6, 2016)

RCJayce said:


> Hey! can you draw a Shiny (black) Greninja, like the Ash-Greninja that is featured in the Anime? with colors if you can! thanks


----------



## x65943 (Nov 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Draw me a Cat Noir~


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 6, 2016)

x65943 said:


> *snip*



It it had a white chin and white paws, it'd be Lenin.

But that's "Le Chat Noir", not Cat Noir.
None the less, sweet~


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 6, 2016)

Can you draw Shego in a cool pose?


----------



## Aneki (Nov 6, 2016)

If it isn't too much to ask can you do my avatar?



Spoiler


----------



## RCJayce (Nov 9, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


AMAZING, excelent work! and thanks


----------



## x65943 (Nov 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Draw freeze Kirby! (Not ice Kirby. It's different.)


----------



## zezzo (Nov 13, 2016)

Draw Geo from megaman StarForce


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Nov 13, 2016)

Toad+Ralts holding heavy splatling remix (splatoon gun) with Orange inkling girl rolling laughing in background


----------



## x65943 (Nov 13, 2016)

migles said:


> omg, even badly drawn this is the best sanic and a mii draw!
> 
> 
> can you draw a super cute toon zelda with a sword shield and maybe expression like my avatar? maybe you can try in anime, i don't know how it would look better but i trust your instincts based on your previous avatars! i just want it very girlish and cute
> i really miss my cute toon zeldas avatars :'(


----------



## x65943 (Nov 18, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Yes that one, but I wanted to see what you could come up with.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 18, 2016)

raystriker said:


> Draw me something too? Dragon/lucifer


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'd buy that TBH.



OT?:
Looks strangely similar to the nyko alpha for N64


----------



## raystriker (Nov 18, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


Love it, amazing job man!


----------



## x65943 (Nov 18, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> Draw dis avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2016)

Could you draw my regular Mii? c:


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 19, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


Shit, that looks good  Thanks!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd like your semi-realistic take on this:


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 19, 2016)

Could you possibly, (if you want to) draw a weeping angel(in your artstyle)?


----------



## Cyan (Nov 19, 2016)

ohhh, all users who request "draw my avatar" and then put the result as avatar picture, could you post your original avatar in your request thread please ? (for next request, don't go edit your post if you don't want to)
there's no more original version to compare the new picture with


----------



## Bu2d85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been on this site for Two years and still don't have an avatar due to my lack of free time and creativity.

I very much enjoy console modding, one punch man and Pokémon. If you could somehow mash those up into the most awesome avatar ever I would be extremely grateful.

No pressure.

Thanks.

EDIT: If anything is misspelled blame autocorrect.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Nov 19, 2016)

Bu2d85 said:


> I have been on this site for Two years and still don't have an avatar due to my lack of free time and creativity.
> 
> I very much enjoy console modding, one punch man and Pokémon. If you could somehow mash those up into the most awesome avatar ever I would be extremely grateful.
> 
> ...


Inb4 Hitmonchan

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


>


This was the original full art:


----------



## cheuble (Nov 19, 2016)

Try to draw my avatar:


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 19, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Can you draw Shego in a cool pose?


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 19, 2016)

Can you draw Sora and Roxas back to back?


----------



## zezzo (Nov 20, 2016)

Could you draw Geo from megaman StarForce


----------



## mashers (Nov 24, 2016)

@x65943 
If you're still doing this, I have a request that I'd love to see drawn  I love the 'Pokémon wearing their evolution hoodies' pictures, like this:


 

I'd love a picture of my dog in that style. Here's his smiley face 

 

And his body:

 

His name is Bowser, so his evolution hoodie should be Bowser of course 

 

(but still with the cute sneakers the Pokémon in hoodies wear).


I realise I'm probably asking a lot here so feel free to decline my request. But if you like a challenge I'd really love this picture and I'd frame it on the wall of my office  Thanks in advance!


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

Classicgamer said:


> very nice - how about your interpretation of FF6 Magitek Armor or a playful scene involving Diddy Kong and Donkey Kong reminiscent of the Donkey Kong Country SNES games?








Sorry I haven't been around lately. I've been busy with grad school applications. Hope you like it!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 27, 2016)

could you draw my avatar please ? thanks.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

Energygamer3ds said:


> Could you draw this picture for me?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Can you draw Shego in a cool pose?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

Aneki said:


> If it isn't too much to ask can you do my avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 27, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


Harry Potter? Lol


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Harry Potter? Lol


I think that must've been the original inspiration


zezzo said:


> Draw Geo from megaman StarForce


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

McWhiters9511 said:


> Toad+Ralts holding heavy splatling remix (splatoon gun) with Orange inkling girl rolling laughing in background


----------



## Seriel (Dec 27, 2016)

My avatar in your style!
...
....ok it might be too hard, you don't have to if you don't want to of course :3

Edit:



Spoiler


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Could you draw my regular Mii? c:


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'd like your semi-realistic take on this:
> View attachment 69437


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Could you possibly, (if you want to) draw a weeping angel(in your artstyle)?
> 
> View attachment 69441


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 27, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


Holy shit THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 27, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


Really nice! Now, could you do this in a semi-realistic style?



Oh, and I also made your first drawing for me my desktop background.
​


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bu2d85 said:


> I have been on this site for Two years and still don't have an avatar due to my lack of free time and creativity.
> 
> I very much enjoy console modding, one punch man and Pokémon. If you could somehow mash those up into the most awesome avatar ever I would be extremely grateful.
> 
> ...








----



cheuble said:


> Try to draw my avatar:



Your image 404'd. Could you provide me with another one?


----------



## cheuble (Dec 27, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Your image 404'd. Could you provide me with another one?


Sure!


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Sure!


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> Can you draw Sora and Roxas back to back?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

mashers said:


> @x65943
> If you're still doing this, I have a request that I'd love to see drawn  I love the 'Pokémon wearing their evolution hoodies' pictures, like this:
> 
> View attachment 70077
> ...







If you care to share, I'm interested to see what the other artist came up with too! 

------------------------------



lcie nimbus said:


> could you draw my avatar please ? thanks.



Could you please provide me with a higher resolution image to go off of?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

Jackus said:


> My avatar in your style!
> ...
> ....ok it might be too hard, you don't have to if you don't want to of course :3
> 
> ...


----------



## zezzo (Dec 27, 2016)

x65943 said:


> I think that must've been the original inspiration


Thanks, you made my day!


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Dec 27, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


holy shit this is amazing


----------



## x65943 (Dec 27, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Really nice! Now, could you do this in a semi-realistic style?
> View attachment 73044​
> Oh, and I also made your first drawing for me my desktop background.
> View attachment 73043​










It's hard to make it look "semi-realistic" B/C I have no clude what I'm looking at honestly haha.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 28, 2016)

Could you draw a (male) Midnight Lycanroc wearing a lab coat and striking the famous Steins;Gate pose (in color, if possible)?

Pose reference:



Spoiler















Face reference:



Spoiler











Thanks for doing this!


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

Lycanroc said:


> Could you draw a (male) Midnight Lycanroc wearing a lab coat and striking the famous Steins;Gate pose (in color, if possible)?
> 
> Pose reference:
> 
> ...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


> It's hard to make it look "semi-realistic" B/C I have no clude what I'm looking at honestly haha.


Perhaps I should have given you the link o the video it's from...


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


That's amazing! Thanks!


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Perhaps I should have given you the link o the video it's from...




I'm still not sure what that thing is on the right. The left figure is a koala angel, but is the right a gremlin?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


> I'm still not sure what that thing is on the right. The left figure is a koala angel, but is the right a gremlin?


The one on the left is Jerry as an angel, the one on the right is a mutilated Tom


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 28, 2016)

Could I change my request? i'd love to see Terumi doing his maniac laugh in your art style . thanks


Spoiler: Terumi


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 28, 2016)

Your shego with a gun is fantastic 
Now...Can I ask another Shego?
A smiling Shego?
Example


Spoiler








But not draw this image please :3
No pressure 
Thanks a lot


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Perhaps I should have given you the link o the video it's from...


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> Could I change my request? i'd love to see Terumi doing his maniac laugh in your art style . thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Terumi


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Your shego with a gun is fantastic
> Now...Can I ask another Shego?
> A smiling Shego?
> Example
> ...


----------



## Boured (Dec 28, 2016)

I wonder are you able to draw my avatar in full body? It's pretty much a Lucario with hazel eyes and an orange scarf, other than that it's just a Lucario. Perhaps doing something, up to you what that is 


Thank you if you can ^^


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

Boured said:


> I wonder are you able to draw my avatar in full body? It's pretty much a Lucario with hazel eyes and an orange scarf, other than that it's just a Lucario. Perhaps doing something, up to you what that is
> 
> 
> Thank you if you can ^^



 Why don't you check out my tempmas submission.

[Hint: Your request may have been fulfilled in a weird way]


----------



## Boured (Dec 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


> Why don't you check out my tempmas submission.
> 
> [Hint: Your request may have been fulfilled in a weird way]


Nice


----------



## x65943 (Dec 28, 2016)

Boured said:


> Nice








Here is the model I used.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 28, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


AWE-SOME. PERIOD


----------



## Justin14p (Dec 28, 2016)

A zalgo version plz


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Dec 30, 2016)

Please draw an image of an ice badger with 8 different genders. Preferably one that is as crazy as a honey badger or wolverine


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


>



Woah
You are an amazing drawer! 
This is fucking awesome! Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## Scarecrow B (Dec 30, 2016)

I while back I requested a drawing of my avatar, which you perfectly accomplished. I would like to make another request if you still have time, I would like the same image and drawing style but "avatar style", I mean the face looking forward or in an angle that doesn’t look weird when used as an avatar, right now it looks a little bit "forced" due to the raised arms being slightly visible when using the image as an avatar. I really don’t mind the pose, I just want the image to fit as an avatar.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 30, 2016)

x65943 said:


>


 OH MI gawdness,
THANK YOU


----------



## asnka (Dec 30, 2016)

Flo from Progressive smoking a joint?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 2, 2017)

Justin14p said:


> A zalgo version plz


----------



## x65943 (Jan 2, 2017)

OctogenderIceBadger said:


> Please draw an image of an ice badger with 8 different genders. Preferably one that is as crazy as a honey badger or wolverine



I have to admit I didn't really know how to draw your request. I'm not sure there is even such a thing as an ice badger.


----------



## OctogenderIceBadger (Jan 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I have to admit I didn't really know how to draw your request. I'm not sure there is even such a thing as an ice badger.


Perfect


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 2, 2017)

I know I'm stressing with requests but you're great at drawing Shego :3
So...Let me ask you another request (no pressure )
Shego while she's blushing? 
Thanks bro


----------



## Justin14p (Jan 2, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


Damn, you are good


----------



## x65943 (Jan 3, 2017)

Scarecrow B said:


> I while back I requested a drawing of my avatar, which you perfectly accomplished. I would like to make another request if you still have time, I would like the same image and drawing style but "avatar style", I mean the face looking forward or in an angle that doesn’t look weird when used as an avatar, right now it looks a little bit "forced" due to the raised arms being slightly visible when using the image as an avatar. I really don’t mind the pose, I just want the image to fit as an avatar.


----------



## zezzo (Jan 3, 2017)

Could someone help color the Geo drawing


----------



## Gyrobax (Jan 3, 2017)

I love to draw but goddamn this is what you call amateur? this is gorgeous, keep it up I love it


----------



## Scarecrow B (Jan 3, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


Thanks, just perfect.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 4, 2017)

asnka said:


> Flo from Progressive smoking a joint?


----------



## x65943 (Jan 4, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> I know I'm stressing with requests but you're great at drawing Shego :3
> So...Let me ask you another request (no pressure )
> Shego while she's blushing?
> Thanks bro


I will definitely draw this, but I'm kinda Shego'd out right now. Don't worry, I will get to it eventually.


zezzo said:


> Could someone help color the Geo drawing


----------



## zezzo (Jan 4, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I will definitely draw this, but I'm kinda Shego'd out right now. Don't worry, I will get to it eventually.


Thx


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 4, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I will definitely draw this, but I'm kinda Shego'd out right now. Don't worry, I will get to it eventually.


No problem man!


----------



## Kingy (Jan 5, 2017)

Can you draw my 33c3 avatar please, I want to use one of your artworks as an avatar, thank you 




Have a nice day!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> Can you draw my 33c3 avatar please, I want to use one of your artworks as an avatar, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


"When you hack just right."


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2017)

Draw me like one of your French girls

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## x65943 (Jan 5, 2017)

Flame said:


> Draw me like one of your French girls
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flame (Jan 6, 2017)

x65943 said:


>




that is fucking awesome.

i would like that more then once if i could.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 6, 2017)

Flame said:


> that is fucking awesome.
> 
> i would like that one then once if i could.


Thanks a lot. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Lia (Jan 7, 2017)

Please draw Homura (the character in my avatar)


----------



## x65943 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zelock said:


> Please draw Homura (the character in my avatar)


----------



## Lia (Jan 9, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


omg that's amazing!  Thank you!


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 9, 2017)

Please, draw my happines


----------



## x65943 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Please, draw my happines


What does this mean?


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 9, 2017)

You're the artist here.
Now I demand you to draw my happines!


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 9, 2017)

This, my avatar, with a speech bubble, if you're still in a kind mood. That way I can change my avatar more frequently, but still be recognized quickly.

I like the graduated background colour, if you could keep that (monochrome or your choice of colours, whatever works for you).

Appreciated 10000x if you get around to mine.


----------



## Scarecrow B (Jan 11, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


Hello, quick question do you per chance happen to have a larger version of this image (600x600px)?
(there is a couple websites which for some reason need HD images for avatars)


----------



## Lia (Jan 11, 2017)

Scarecrow B said:


> Hello, quick question do you per chance happen to have a larger version of this image (600x600px)?
> (there is a couple websites which for some reason need HD images for avatars)


This is a larger version of it if you want it, the quality is the same as before tho, it might look a bit weird.
You can use this until if x65943 has a better version or not


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 11, 2017)

Scarecrow B said:


> Hello, quick question do you per chance happen to have a larger version of this image (600x600px)?
> (there is a couple websites which for some reason need HD images for avatars)


waifu2x should do the job, use that.


----------



## Scarecrow B (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> waifu2x should do the job, use that.


That's actually a pretty useful page, thanks. 

The name is a little bit misleading, though.


----------



## caitsith2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Could I get a drawing similar to this form of umi ryuuzaki  (That is also who it is in my avatar.)


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


Those graphics , Black Ops 4 is going to be great!

but seriously this is amazing.


----------



## nahimgood (Jan 22, 2017)

Do me !!! (a Wojak)


----------

